# Diesel additives / injector cleaners



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi , 
how often do you need to add any additives for cleaning injectors ?

or is it a waste of time and money ? I have never owned a diesel vehicle for long enough for the topic to become relevant, this is pertaining to my Fiat Ducato 2.8 JDT


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Just before MOT LOL. Run your diesel tank down lowish,put a dose in,go for a blast up the nearest car free m/way and i mean blast,jobs a good 'un. No doubt a proper fitter will tell you in finer detail,but this has worked for me down the years. Have fun.
Hulltramper.
PS If your derv tank is lowish,you get a stronger mix,"Cheating ?" like i said,it works for me


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Never use the stuff.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Never! :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

listerdiesel said:


> Never use the stuff.
> 
> Peter


What ? You dont use it or I shouldent use it ? confusing


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have found that putting in premium grade fuel every now and then seems to perk the mileage up. 

My old non turbo liked the better grade fuel than the super market stuff. 

Andy


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I also go down the premium fuel route, Shell or BP. I use one or two fills in five of the good stuff and the rest wherever I am.
With the lower mileage on a MH I would rather pamper it and hopefully have a cleaner engine rather than get too concerned about the small cost increase.
It also saves the fuel cost of having to give it unnecessary mileage and costly blasts down the road before an MOT.
Regards
p-c


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Have used Redex Diesel additive after I saw it on offer in Tesco for £2 per bottle. Works out at £1 per fill up rather than the extra £10 per fill up for premium diesel.

Engine does appear to run smoother after 50+ miles. Fuel consumption does not seem to be affected.

I used to put in some premium diesel on every 4 or 5th fill up but the Redex is cheaper and seems to have the same result.

My engine is an old 2.5 1998 and did read that additives can cause problems with older engines as the build up of carbon helps seal the pistons/valves etc and once cleaned off it can cause slight loss of power. But it seems to work for me.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

stevegos said:


> Have used Redex Diesel additive after I saw it on offer in Tesco for £2 per bottle. Works out at £1 per fill up rather than the extra £10 per fill up for premium diesel.
> 
> Engine does appear to run smoother after 50+ miles. Fuel consumption does not seem to be affected.
> 
> ...


I occasionally use Redex as well.

I firmly believe it is worth using something simply because a Carbon buildup can affect an engine. Apart from cleaning fuel lines, hydraulic tappets don't like Carbon buildup.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Apparently on these new engines there is some form of exhaust valve that can carbon up and stick had my engine cut out several times , in my innocence told this is the fault and recommended to use the additive every six months or so,


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

PSA

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104368-.html


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I shove a bottle of this in once a year . . . Some might say "snake oil" but I CAN feel the difference in performance.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forte-Advanced-Formula-Diesel-Treatment/dp/B008COEA9S


----------

